
PostgreSQL WASM Extension - eloycoto
https://medium.com/wasmer/announcing-the-first-postgres-extension-to-run-webassembly-561af2cfcb1
======
ris
Neat. Though I don't think the real thing to compare it against here is
pl/pgsql, which was never designed for speed - it's pl/v8.

Of course, a postgres extension language really lives and dies by the amount
of postgres functionality it actually exposes. pl/v8 scores particularly well
here, exposing even more than pl/pgsql (allowing e.g. advanced window
functions to be built). It would be amazing to be able to do this sort of
thing without being restricted to JS.

It will also be interesting to see what happens when JITted extension
languages like this start to meet in the middle with postgres' own nascent
JITted query plan support as it grows...

~~~
zeroimpl
> It will also be interesting to see what happens when JITted extension
> languages like this start to meet in the middle with postgres' own nascent
> JITted query plan support as it grows...

Does Postgres actively measure the performance of stored procedures and use
that for future cost estimates? I thought most of these timing stats are off
by default.

